# ممكن اماكن بيع المواد الاوليه في الجزائر



## viva dz (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن احد من الجزائر يدلني علي اماكن 

بيع المواد الاوليه لصناعه المنضفات علي انواعها 


شكرااااا جزيييييلا ​


----------



## toufiktop (13 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
يوجد في الشرق الجزائري و في الغرب ..في أي منطة تريد العناوين؟


----------



## vaccaro (12 نوفمبر 2013)

وانا أيضا احتاج لمثل هاته المعلومات شكرا


----------



## miltronique (26 نوفمبر 2013)

المنطقة الصناعية بابا علي

حفظ الله مصر وشعبها


----------

